
List of things named after Leonhard Euler - vezycash
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_things_named_after_Leonhard_Euler
======
waivek
A good snippet to come back to whenever one needs to be humbled:

 _Euler 's work touched upon so many fields that he is often the earliest
written reference on a given matter. In an effort to avoid naming everything
after Euler, some discoveries and theorems are attributed to the first person
to have proved them after Euler._

~~~
chris_wot
If you think that might make you humbled, then consider that he was completely
blind at the end of his life and he was still coming up with new discoveries
and conversing with other mathematicians via scribes.

~~~
avip
And raised, with limited success, 13 kids.

------
dannykwells
For those mathematically inclined, I highly recommend "Introduction to the
Analysis of the Infinite":
[https://www.springer.com/us/book/9780387968247](https://www.springer.com/us/book/9780387968247)

It's fascinating to see how Euler thought about things like infinite series,
derivatives, etc. before they were formalized hundreds of years later. You'll
find him make "mistakes" (i.e.,assumptions which are not true) but _he always
gets the right answer_. Look for, in particular, his proof that \sum
\frac{1}{n^2} = \frac{\pi^2}{6}.

------
darrenf
Stayed in the Hotel Euler (not mentioned on the page) when I visited Basel. In
the restaurant were no pictures of or anything related to Leonhard, at least
not that I saw, but plenty of owls ( _eulen_ ).

------
youngbullind
Edmonton Eulers of the NHL

~~~
TravelAndFood
Also can't forget the Houston Eulers of the NFL

------
Causality1
Things in fiction also get named after Euler quite often, like the Euler
aliens from the Looking Glass series.

------
benj111
Please don't let be be the only person to have misread Euler as Ruler.

~~~
chris_wot
You may have misread it as "ruler", but the problem I had was calling him Oo-
ler. Turns out you pronounce it Oi-ler.

~~~
Causality1
Well, shit. I've been saying "yoo-ler" my entire adult life.

~~~
strainer
Yoo-leh is the most common British dialect version which does chime with
Euclid. I did also hear an English great grandson of Euler pronounce it that
way in a documentary.

US is resolute that "oiler" is phonetically correct. The "oi" is arguably
superior but the Swiss and German versions end in a sort of "euh" sound rather
than a strong "er".

With "oiler" also being a word in its own right, some satirical potential
could tint international debate over its correctitude.

"Eu say tomatoe, Eu say tomatoe"

~~~
benj111
"Eu say tomatoe, Eu say tomatoe"

Okay it's _supposed_ to be tomato or tomatoes. Am I missing an extra level to
this joke?

~~~
joshuamorton
It's tomayyto or tomahhto, but they're spelled the same way.

~~~
saghm
OT, but I've never once actually heard someone pronounce it "tomahhto" outside
of this expression. Is this actually a pronunciation that people use?

~~~
lodi
I think it's a British thing.

~~~
saghm
Oh, interesting! I honestly had no idea

